# Crossed Paths Part V



## Manzanita (Apr 21, 2005)

_See my sig for links to the other threads.  This thread continues directly from part IV, and directly into combat, for what its worth, because that's where we left off.  Hop on in!  For convienence sake, I'll assume we're all at full HPs and full spells, excect one Detect Magic for Ehldannis.

Welcome all new players.  You're a great bunch of players and I think we're in for an exciting game!  The re-recruting thread includes a summary background._


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 21, 2005)

*dangerous skulls*

Marcus enters the small room to investigate the bodies.  He carries a lantern in one hand and his blade in the other.  Ehldannis heads straight to the dead end ahead, suspecting a secret door.  He has found so many secret doors in this complex that he has begun suspecting them everywhere.  Octar and Brioc wait back where the corridor branches, perhaps discussing something quietly.  Brioc's wolf sits patiently at his heal.  His servent, Mendicus stands near, but not too near.  His hand clenches his loaded crossbow so tightly that his knuckles are white.  He carries a lit torch in the other hand.  Tullius and Dhormium stand outside the small room as Marcus enters.

As Marcus moves into the room, the lantern sends the shadows inching across the walls.  By the time he reaches the first prostrate body, he realizes something is amiss.  Although he has stopped, the shadows are still moving.  Right at HIM!  With a shout, he jerks back too late as a dark appendage passes through his arm.  It is not painful, per se, but it is cold, and the Gypsy feels his muscles chill, and his arm weaken.

_Party can now act.  Initiative order, in this instance, determined by posting order.  Assume everyone heard Marcus' shout._


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2005)

*Tullius*

As Tullius sees a shadow that jump at Marcus throat, he quickly draw his weapons and move foward and try to attack the shadows.

"Marcus, there's your chance to acheive your dream. It's time to dance. Dhormium, you want to sing for us?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 21, 2005)

Ehldannis's hackles raise at Marcus's shout, sure that there had been nothing in the room.... but several skeletal remains. _Undead!_ A panic sets into the Elf as he backs into the corner and begins muttering a mantra over and over under his breath, nervously glancing around.

[OOC: ready _Burning Hands _ which he will cast at the sight of any 'undead']


----------



## Barak (Apr 21, 2005)

At the sight of more undead, Dhormium's face takes on a more serious cast.  Taking a few steps to insure he's in full view, fully aware that it will attract all of the undead's attention, but not caring overly much, he raises his right arm while fingering the Symbol carved into his breastplate, and intoning loudly the words learned under the tutelage of his mentor.

"By the might of Clangeddin Silverbeard, listen and fear, foul creatures!  Begone, before I draw my axe!"


OOC:
Err.  Turn undead.   Not sure how you handle rolls in this game, do you use a dice roller, or roll for us?

P.S.:  I'll e-mail you a list of prepared spells for Dhormium


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

*Marcus, human male gypsy*

Marcus' spirit quails at the sight of the shadows of the dead. At their icy touch, he almost dispairs. 

_I am going to die here. At the hands of these lost souls. What use are my weapons against such of these._ 

Magic, Marcus believes, is all that can touch such of these and he has none to hand. His mind fills with the horrendous image of him flailing helplessly as the ghosts, mocking him with some parody of laughter as his sword passes uselessly throught them, freeze his soul.

The battle cry of Dhormium shatters the nightmarish tableaux. Marcus' spirit surges. Marcus reacts, throwing himself out of the way of the ghosts. With no possiblity of harming them, he concentrates on doing his best to avoid getting hit while he gets the hell out of the room.

ooc: Get the hell out of Dodge. Go on the defensive if its necessary, but otherwise focus on getting out of range. Get out of the room and allow Dhormium a clear shot. * Tumble +12, Mobility (+4 dodge bonus when moving out of a theatened area - I assume thats relevent here).

two cents: its Manzanita's call, but my vote is for straight default text colour. I'm not a fan of the crayola approach, and colours that work in one style don't necessarily work in another.

and: welcome to CP everyone. May we all live to see the end of the page.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

Hearing the sound of battle Octar rushes towards his friend Marcus, his bow ready in hand. 

OOC Double move. He should now be on Dhormiums on the map.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2005)

*Round 1*

Tullius bravely leaps into the room in defense of his companion.  Targetting the nearest shadow figure, his axe and sword swoosh through the air in a blur.  Tullius can't tell if his axe should have hit, but his sword thrust was a beauty, striking dead center in the creature's chest.  But there is no impact.  The legionaire stumbles forward, having done no apparent damage to the apparition.

Dhormium has greater success.  His incantation sends the closer three shadows flitting across the room.  They disapear into the wall on the north.  This allows  Marcus to retreat out of the room without exposing him to additional attacks.  He squeezes past Dhormium, to see Octar approaching at a run.  Mendicus, paler than ever, presses himself against the wall to let Octar past.

In the room now, Tullius sees the remaining shadows flit towards him.  They are completely noiseless, but visible.  They look like shadows but no longer cling to the wall.  They move out into the room towards him.  Quick on his feet, Tullius evades two of the dark figures, who reach out towards him.  The third he can't avoid, and its ghostly appendage passes through his armor, through his arm, leaving a numbing chill in its wake.  

(Tullius' strenth is dropped by 6; Marcus lost 2)

Brioc can still act in round 1.


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus pulls up in the corridor, panting. Small tremors run along his muscles. His sword feels heavy. _Their touch sucked the very vitality from me!_ He glances one way then the other.

"Tullius! Get yourself out of there. Ordinary steel will not hurt those things I think."

Marcus turns the elvan sorceror. He notices the flames licking around his hands.

"Ehldannis, you don't want to get trapped in that corner. Can your magicks hurt ghost spirits?"

Marcus backs a few steps down the corridor towards where Brioc stands. It clears the space around the door, giving Ehldannis space to fall back to, and Brioc room to move up into.

"Brioc. Your scimitar would be useful right now I think."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 22, 2005)

"Here, you take it. I have other means to combat this" Brioc says as his eyes begin to flicker like a flame. In his right hand a flaming scimitar slowly takes shape.
(Cast flame blade)


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus blinks. Its not what he intended.

But he then he sees the flaming blade appear in Briocs hand and realisation dawns.

"I doubt I have strength to swing it at the moment," he mutters as he sheathes his own sword and, stepping over to Brioc, takes the scimitar.

He slips past the druid, giving him room to move forwards and engage.

ooc: If Marcus gets the scimitar he will be melee +3 [+4 bab, -1 str]. He's pretty rattled, so if he has to fight, he will probably fight defensively for now.


----------



## Barak (Apr 22, 2005)

Dhormium smiles grimly as half the shadows flee, leaving the other half to deal with..  For now.

"Those who fled will be back soon.  We best have dispatched these when it happens."

Backing up slightly, he mumbles under his breath as he makes gestures over his weapon.


OOC:
Cast Magic Weapon on the dwarven waraxe.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2005)

"Marcus, you should have said that sooner..."

Tullius starts to move back, leaving he way to the others.

"Dhormium, your honor, your song was pretty nice."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 24, 2005)

*Round 2*

Brioc, having advanced and casting his flame blade spell, hands his black scimitar to the startled Gypsy.  Mendicus flattens himself against the wall to let his master by.  Tullius retreats past them, legs quaking at his new-found weakness.  Dhormium stands at the doorway, imbuing the power of his god into his axe.

The shadows drift soundlessly towards the commotion.  One moves directly through the doorway at Dhormium.  THe dwarf sees it coming and manages to step aside.  The others disapear from briefly, before emerging through the walls.  Ehldannis releases a firey inferno  as he sees the black form(12 pts dmg).  He then also manages to dodge the dark appendage reaching for him.  Brioc is caught somewhat offguard as the shadow emerges from the wall directly on his right.  Brioc is also able to avoid the shadow and thrust his firey blade into its dark form (4 pts dmg)  Marcus is also able to attack, but can't get a good swing in the crowded hallway.


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

"Get your raggedy self behind me Tullius."

But he is unable to suppress the relieved grin at the sight the mad Roman.

"And take the lantern," he adds, holding it out while he keeps the black bladed scimitar between himself and the shadows.

"We should get back to where the is a little more space between us and the walls!"

The last comment is shouted back down the corridor to the rest of the group.

ooc: Continue to fight defensively, looking to keep the blade between Tullius, Mendicus and himself, and the shadows. * melee -1 scimitar, +2 AC


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 24, 2005)

Octar rages internally, unable to fight these creature. The room is already way overcrowded. 

"Marcus, I will cover you while you all retreat"

Octar steps a few feets back and stays in the corridor his bow ready to fire at the first shadow getting out of the room. 

OOC 5' step back/ready action on the first shadow getting out of the room +8/+8 1d8+7 20/x3


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 24, 2005)

Chopping away at the shadows, if possible move 5' to flank one


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 25, 2005)

The rush of magic through his veins calms Ehldannis enough to analyse the combat situation and realise how close he came to catching his companions in the fiery blast of his spell. He takes a deep breath and focuses on a more appropriate spell. Watchful of the grasping shadow figure he mumbles arcane phrases under his breath and then reaches out with a hand suddenly wreathed in crackling electricity. 

[OOC: Casts _Shocking Grasp _ on the defensive, concentration +9]


----------



## Barak (Apr 25, 2005)

Dhormium looks sadly at the shadow attacking him, wondering how the poor..  Being became such a thing.

"I will restore peace to your soul, you poor wretch."

And with that, he attacks..


OOC
Power Attack for 3
attack the shadow in front of me: +5 to-hit, d10+7
He's also my dodge "target"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2005)

Tullius moves behind Marcus, but doesn't seems to like that.

"Why Pluto doesn't keep those foul creature in his domain?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Why Pluto doesn't keep those foul creature in his domain?"




Marcus grins, but keeps his eyes on the rooms and corridor ahead.

"No argument from me on that, Tullius."

In particular Marcus keeps an eye on Ehldannis. The sorcerer has some tricks up his sleave, as Marcus has seen, but, at the moment, has nowhere to back away to.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 26, 2005)

*Round 3*

Ehldannis, cornered by the dark shape, focuses his energies and summons a powerful jolt of electricity to his hand.  Reaching out, he thrusts his hand into the shadow, and, with a burst of light and smell of ozone, blows the creature to pieces.  Dark flakes of ash slowly float to the ground.

Marcus and Brioc flank the next shadow as it emerges from the wall, reaching for each of them with armlike appendages.  The black and the fire scimitars each rip through the black form tearing two large gashes.  Silently, the rest of its form fades into little more than a scent of death.

Dhormium stands in the doorway and hacks at the last shadow with his axe.  It is a good blow, powerful and directly into the dark shape, but it passes through w/o a ripple.  The dwarf is then unable to avoid the chilly touch of the creature, leaving him weakened and cold.  _(drains 3 str from Dhormium)_
_
The last shadow is in the doorway.  Marus or Brioc could move in to attack.  Ehldannis could also move in from the other side._


----------



## Barak (Apr 26, 2005)

Dhormium winces as the coldness of the shadow reaches and sap the strenght from his body.  He also notices that the abomination doesn't seem hindered in the least by his armor, or shield.  

_This will not do._

"Clangeddin, lend me your strenght!"

And, dropping his shield, he grabs his axe in both hands and swings at the thing again.


OOC
Drops shield, grabs axe in two hands.  Call upon the strenght Domain for a +5 to strenght, for a net benefit of +2.  Swing at shadow, using power attack for 3 again, which means..
+6 to-hit, d10+13
he's still my dodge "target"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2005)

Holding the lantern, Tullius watch without a word, trying to stay as close to action as possible, so the shadow can be in the light area, but at the same time, trying to not be in teh way of the people figthing"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 27, 2005)

"Wolf, Back down". Brioc orders his wolf out of the fray, knowing that the animal is incapable of defending itself against the wraiths.
"Come on men, we're almost there." he says and tries again to flank a shadow, plunging his fiery blade deep into the black shadow.


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Seeing the shadow caught between two opponents, Marcus pushes cautiously forwards, scimitar held in both hands. If nothing else, he hopes to distract the thing enough to give Brioc a better crack at it.

ooc: Fight defensively if possible. I don't really understand dnd combat rules. Aid Brioc? Keep the things attention so Brioc gets the flanking bonus. Something like that. 
*melee -1 (with str penalty and fighting defensively), +2 AC


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2005)

*Round 4*

Dhormium steps to his left, allowing Marcus and Brioc to move into to striking range.  The dwarf swings again, but can't find his mark in the chaotic battle.  Marcus and Brioc fare better, and again the black and the flaming scimitars tear through the insubstantial form, ripping large gashes in its fabric.  The shape does not reform, but fades, leaving the smell of putrid corpses in its wake.  

For the moment, the scene is quiet.  In the room, the three skulls still lay arranged in the center surrounded by 12 black robed, ancient corpses, each with the familiar turquoise pendant around its neck.  The eye sockets of the skulls glint in the lanternlight.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2005)

Octar seeing that the battle is over make his way to the others. 

"Sorry friends, I couldn't do anything to help here."

He then turns towards his compagnion Marcus and notice how bleak is the poor men. 

"By Saturn, what did these creature did to you?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "By Saturn, what did these creature did to you?"




"Nothing that they didn't do to Tullius and Brioc I think, only worse for them. Between us we would probably struggle to lift a tankard.

Marcus casts a baleful glance in the direction of the pendants.

"I still think that those jewels were the culprits. There were six of them. What of the other three? Did you banish them back to whichever underworld they came from, Dhormium?

"Or will they be back? And if so, how many should we expect, three or six?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 28, 2005)

Ehldannis stays in his corner, furtively glancing for the signs of more shadows and continues to engage in the reassurance of spell casting, quickly invoking a _Mage Armour_.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2005)

"My axe looks like made in lead. I hope I won`t be touch again by those creature, or I'll be just unable to carry it."

Tullius walk back into the room, having now the lantern. He looks around at the corpse, and as he sees the glint in the eyes, he approach the light from the orbit to see what make the glint.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2005)

Octar looks at all the other around him and how weak they became after fighting these creatures. He feels that fear is starting to take over him. He shakes his head to stop thinking about it and asks the other.

"Did you see more of those nightmarish creature?"

He thinks to himself _"Even if I would want to hunt them down, I don't even know what they looks like. I don't like those creature coming from Pluto realms."_


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

"I think we should pull back to the central chamber. There at least, we will have some space between us and the walls. There we can plan out what to do next.

"Dhormium, do you have anything that could restore our strength?"

ooc: just before the attack, Marcus and Tullius were about to start pulling the pendants off the skeletons (or was it smash the skulls in the center - I really need to reread the old ic thread). Manzanita, did we do a detect magic in the room? Do we know if the pendants are magical?


----------



## Barak (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad to see the last shadow destroyed, even though he didn't get to take a part in it's destruction, Dhormium takes a moment to catch his breath before answering.

"First off, the three shadows I sent away _will_ return, in about a hundred heartbeats, by my estimation.  As for the weakness those things inflict, I have been affected as well.  All I can do for now is but a temporary salve on it.  But come the morrow, I will ask Clangeddin Silverbeard, blessed be His name, for the appropriate prayers.  For the moment, however, we _must_ prepare for the return of those who left.  Anyone with a weapon capable of touching those abominations, come close to me, and I will do what little I can."

Dhormium then closes his eyes, and starts a slow chant.  When he finishes, he looks like his old self.


OOC
Cast Bull's Strenght on myself.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2005)

No detect magic was cast, as I recall, in this room.  In the past, detect magic cast on identical looking pendants found elsewhere have not revealed any magic.  Tullius approaches the skulls.  Inside each eye socket is a large ruby, which glint with bloodlike hues when the light is shined towards them.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2005)

"The pendant looks like to value something interesting, but now, those rubies looks like to worth a small fortune. They are a bit creepy, like everything here."

Tullius stand up and look at Dhormium.

"If you are so sure of you. I think I'll wait in the corridor and let you wait those things in the room, as I am helpless as a kid."


----------



## Barak (Apr 29, 2005)

Dhormium's eyes narrow somewhat, unsure wether or not Tullius' comment is meant to convey a disagreement as to his allocation of rather spare resources.

"One can be sure of little in this here world.  But those shadows _will_ return, of that I am rather certain.  Those beings have an irrational hate of anything living, and as soon as they can, they will have virtually no choice but to return.  And we must be ready.  At this point, there is little I can do to restore your strenght anyway.  Come the morrow, I will remedy to that."


OOC:
Alright..  While we wait, I want to cast Bull's Strenght on -somebody- (any volunteers?) as well as Protection from Evil on myself.  I'll have another spell or two to cast as well, but I need to check on a couple things first.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2005)

"Dhormium's by which way did they left"

Octar will then turns towards the direction indicated by the dwarven priest and ready his bow. Waiting to shoot at the first thing that seems to be alive while the others uses magic on themselves.


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus turns to Brioc.

"We are just an arms length from the walls here, Brioc. Back in the chamber we will have some space, and can better defend ourselves when they return. If we have to fight those shadows, lets pick our ground."

ooc: the chamber Marcus is talking about is the large circular one with the cross drawn in the center. There is a map in one of the early posts. Tullius is probably the better candidate for the Bull's Strength. Marcus, being a fairly ordinary guy to start with and not knowing the crunch, would suggest Tullius take the spell and the scimitar. Of course, if Tullius doesn't want it, you wouldn't have to ask Marcus twice.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2005)

OOC:


			
				Dhormium said:
			
		

> Anyone with a weapon capable of touching those abominations, come close to me, and I will do what little I can



As I don't have a weapon able to touch shadows, Tullius didm't volonteer. now, if someone have a weapon to give him, he'll volonteer.


----------



## DrZombie (May 2, 2005)

*Brioc*

"you're right, marcus, as usual. Let us retreat and choose our ground. I have a few surprises for them yet."


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2005)

Marcus grunts with satisfaction. He scans the way back carefully for any sign of movement.

"Right. Lets get moving."

As he stalks back along the corridors he turns to Tullius.

"Tullius, take Brioc's scimitar and give me the lantern. If Dhromium has any spells of strength left, then you are better off with it than I. I may not be able to hit anything with my sword, but I may be able to distract them enough to give one of you a better shot.

Marcus flashes the roman a grin.

"And don't look so glum. It make me nervous."

"Does anyone have any more spells of light?"

ooc: return to the round chamber, set up in the center, do any last spell casting there. Marcus will fight defensively, using tumble to get himself behind the shadows where possible. Can he still Aid the others even though he can't hurt the shadows?


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2005)

Tullius gives the lantern to Marcus and grabs the scimitar.

"That suppose to do better good than my gladius? I hopes you're right. And don't be so nervous, Marcus. Those shadows are anutural, but our friends have weapon better than steel."

Tullius start to walk in a defensive position, looking at every shadows around him, analyzing if they are normal or they are the creature.

OOC: Do I still have my two-weapon defence bonus to AC if I have my gladius in my off-hand, even if I attack only with the scimitar?


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus snorts with laughter.

"Tullius, it is the fact that you are not twirling your battle axes and leaping headlong into the fight that has me nervous.

"But yes, Brioc's scimitar is no mudane weapon."


----------



## Barak (May 2, 2005)

"Very well Tullius, let me pray over you.  And yes, I can make some light.  Sometimes I forget that you humans have such a weird vision"

With a grin, Dhormium intones his two prayers.


OOC
Alright, so in addition to Protect From Evil on myself, I'll cast Light on my axe, and Bull's Strenght on Tullius.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2005)

*retreat*

The group organizes.  Brioc's black scimitar is passed to Tullius.  Brioc, Marcus and Dhormium lead the way back down the hall, towards the large round room.  Octar allows the others to pass and covers the rear with his crossbow.  Just as they round the corner to the circular room, Octar hears a click and a scrape, as though stone were being pushed over stone, coming from the direction of the room where the shadows were.  The light being ahead of him, he can't see that far down the corridor anymore.

Dhormium at this point has cast his protection from evil and Bull's strength.

Ahead, the others cautiously enter the large room.  It is quiet and seems just as they left it.  They can't see the ceiling where the sphinx had pulled up the rope upon which they descended.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

Octar ignoring the others stays focus on the door where he discerned the sound of the stone. He starts to sweat as fear grow as much as his anticipation of facing these creatures of evil. His muscle are tense as he keeps his bow pulled to the maximum waiting for these creatures to be in his line of sight.


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2005)

Brioc whispers a prayer to Lugh, concentrating and feeling the warmth of the sun god infusing his body.

(OOC  : preparing to cast "produce flame" the moment the shadows enter.)


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2005)

Tullius is looking around. He stops once in the middle of the room. He looks and listen carefully, but the shadows doesn't seems to show up. As he scan the big room, his eyes come back naturally on the way the group came, and sees that Octar isn't following anymore. Tullius touch Marcus to attract his attention, and silently, show Octar to him.


----------



## Barak (May 3, 2005)

As they wait, Dhormium gets a bit more nervous.  Finally, he speaks out.

"While it is true that this room is tactically much better, the shadows might somehow be bound to guard the other room, and might not come in here.  If much more time pass, we'll have to go in there while my prayers are still in effect."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

Octar whispers "Wait a second, I heard something approaching"


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2005)

Octar stands, bow drawn, for a several rounds.  He thinks he might hear some faint whimper, like a wounded dog, but nothing more.  Dhormium and Ehldannis, after a brief discussion, feel the shadows could be returning about now, to where they were turned.


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus sighs. _Magic is usuful. Pity it is so demanding. But Dhormium is right, the shadows might not follow us here._

"Dhormium may be right. We have the advantage here, but we will need the help of his magics to defeat those shadows. So Dhormium, when you think we can afford to wait here no more, let us know and I think we should take the fight back to the room where we found them."

ooc: Sorry all, friends have dropped in unexpectedly, so I might not be around so much for the next few days. Fee free to ghost Marcus as needed.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

Octar seeing that nothing appears lower his bow and undraw it. 

As Marcus and Dhormium suggests to attack them back, Octar answers "Let's go"

Trying to fight his fear of the shadow as much as he can he follow the other in the corridor.


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2005)

Tullius enters the corridor. He moves quietly and make a sign to the others to keep silent. He advance and when he finally reach the doorway of the shadow's room, he try to spy inside without being seen, and to look if the shadows are back in it.


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2005)

_It's completely dark down that corridor.  Does he take Marcus' lantern, or Mendicus's torch?_


----------



## Inez Hull (May 4, 2005)

Seeing Tullius making his way back towards the crypt gives Ehldannis a new respect for the courage of humans. 

He stops Tullius with a touch on the arm, "A moment if you please". He quickly mumbles an arcane phrase whilst touching Brioc's sword, bathing it in magical light. 

[casts _Light_]


----------



## Barak (May 4, 2005)

Dhormium is unsure of the wisdom of Tullius going by himself to check on the shadows.  Unwilling to let the human take all the risks, he follows, yet remains behind enough not to distract him from his self-assigned task.  Before they get to close, he also talks to him in a loud whisper.

"If they are in here, let me know.  I have another prayer that will help us.  I'll do it, and then we'll quickly go in."


OOC
If the shadows are in fact there, and assuming they don't come out and attack, Dhormium will want to cast Prayer before going in.


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2005)

Tullius stop Ehldannis as she is about to touch the sword. "What that's? A spell of light?" (OOC:I suppose it is not the first time you cast it in front of him...) He sheats his gladius he had in his off hand and draw a dagger from his boots. "On that one would be better."

Knowing the light will ruin his effort to hide, Tullius will advance Quietly. Once near (about 15 ft) he will try to throw the dagger in the doorway And wait a moment. As soon as he will see a shadow coming out, he will move back to the group. If they don't appear he will walk quietly up to the doorway and take a look inside, trying to spot the shadows.


----------



## DrZombie (May 6, 2005)

*Brioc*

"Let us not split up, if those shades of darkness attack you alone, you will not survive. Le'ts stick together, we can deal with it."

He cautiously follows Tullius, motioning the rest to follow him.


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus cannot agree with Brioc more. Splitting up is not a good option at this point. Marcus takes up a position behind those equipped to deal with the shadows. Out of their way, but close enough to be able to prove light for them.


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2005)

"No problem you follow, but stay a bit distant and quiet, the time I check." whispers Tullius to the others.


----------



## Manzanita (May 7, 2005)

Tullius sneaks forward, his circle of light advancing slowly before him.  As he approaches the open door leading to the room where the shadows lurked, he notices that the end of the hallway is not the same as before.  The hallway used to end about 10 feet past the door to the shadow room.  Now, the dead end wall has rolled outwards, revealing a passage continuing West.  This stone door opening must have been the sound Octar heard moments earlier.  There is no one in sight.  He has about 10 more feet to go before being able to look into the room where the shadows had been.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2005)

Octar Half-draws his bow, 

He then thinks to himself.
_"Careful, Telius, Careful"_


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2005)

Tullius halt a moment, and stares a moment to the new path that has open. As he sees it is empty, he looks backward to his companion to see there reactions.

He then looks back to the corridor. He switch the ligthing dagger to his good hand and throw it in front of the door. He quickly shift back the scimitar to his good hand and draw his gladius and wait a moment to see if there is any reaction.


----------



## Barak (May 7, 2005)

Dhormium raises his eyebrows, his dwarven blood chanting in his veins at the mystery of the new passage.

_Now that's odd..  But the shadows first.  We can explore that afterwards..._


----------



## doghead (May 7, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus moves up with the others. He keeps the lantern in his left hand, and a daggar in his right. Mostly for use as a distraction if needed; he can throw the daggar, unlike the sword.


----------



## Manzanita (May 7, 2005)

Tullius pauses.  All is still.  At this point, Dhormium and Ehldannis believe enough time has passed that the shadows could be anywhere.


----------



## DrZombie (May 7, 2005)

Once again Brioc whispers his prayers to the ancient gods of the Celts, asking for the light of Lugh to fill him.
(Once again preparing to cast Produce Flame when the shades return)


----------



## Inez Hull (May 9, 2005)

"These accursed spirits have the upper hand here, if they choose to attack us, which they undoubtably will, they will choose when and where. They will come through the walls by suprise, we must stay as a group...." Ehldannis ends with a nervous squeak. 

Looking at his companions and seeing the usual recklessness of the humans abated sends his fear spiralling deeper. Seeking the solace of magic the Elf quickly casts another abjuration, summoning a glowing barrier of light in front of him. [casts _Shield_] He seems to stand a little straighter and a spark of confidence gleams in his eyes. He rumages in the pouches at his waist and produces a large pearl, looking at it wistfully. His shoulders slump once more as he squeezes between his companions to the front of the party and dispiritedly whispers, "Let us move on then. I'd best go first, my magic stands the best chance of destroying them."


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2005)

Seeing the arcanist coming in front of the group, Tullius whisper to him "Get ready, I'll take a look."

Tullius adavnace silently and take a look inside the room where they had found the shadows and try to see if they are there.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2005)

Octar doesn't say a word as the other two approaches the room. 

He keeps his bow ready to shoot.


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2005)

For better or worse, the room that housed the shadows looks unchanged.  The jewl-eyed skulls sit in the same place, surrounded by the ancient corpses.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2005)

Tullius relax and turn to his companion. He raise both hand as if he had a deception. "Empty" he whispers. Still, after he sheet his gladius, he cautionly advance in front of the door and grab his dagger that was ligthing the room. He move back to where he was, not wanting to stay in front of the door and asks "Foward or back in the circular room?"


----------



## Inez Hull (May 10, 2005)

"Let us move forward.... and leave the skulls untouched lest they bring the unquiet spirits back upon us."


----------



## DrZombie (May 10, 2005)

"I agree, let us move onwards, if the spirits guard only this place they will not bother us again, if they return we will deal with them. We need to find a safe place to get rested and eat."


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus shudders at the thought of the shadows following them from behind. But as he doesn't know that they will, he decides there is nothing to be gained by giving everyone the heebeejeebees. He keeps the thought to himself.

"Right _behind_ you Brioc," he responds, grinning despite himself at his own little joke.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2005)

As the others seems to agree to move forwards Octar nods in agreement.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2005)

_Is the group gonig to proceed through the newly opened secret door?_


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

ooc: thats what I understood to be happening.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2005)

OOC: Going foward.


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2005)

OOC: yep, we're all falling for it. as happy little lambs to the slaughterhouse  .


----------



## Barak (May 11, 2005)

OOC: If it's what the group wants, it's fine by me.  I'm a tad confused though.  Have we gone back in the room in which we were first attacked yet, or no?  If we haven't I think we should go there first, to try and deal with them before we go forward..


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

ooc: We went back to the room in/from which we were attacked but it was empty. Just beyond that room (down the corridor about ten feet) a door opened that was not there before. Thats where we are heading now, I think.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2005)

_Doghead's got it.  No one entered the shadow's room upon returning to the area.  Now the party is proceeding past it.  Update to come shortly._


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2005)

Tullius leads the party forward, by the light of his dagger.  Advancing slowly, he can see that the newly opened door reveals a passage about 20 feet long, which then ends, turning North.

Suddenly, a deep voice rings out from ahead.  ""Halt! Come no further! Who are thee and why do you trespass here?"  The voice speaks in Latin.


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2005)

"I am Brioc, of the Northern Isles. Who are you to challange us?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2005)

_"Perhaps it's not a good idea to be so proud around here"_

Octar stays silent and waits, bow in hand, to see who the voice belongs to.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2005)

"A few living men seeking someone who have been kidnap. And you who are you, I've always prefered to know to whom I talk. Or do you prefer to stay anonymous?" says Tullius, staying on guard.

If the man who talk show himself and doesn't look like hostile, he will lower his guard, but not unsheat his weapons.


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2005)

"Brioc! By Odin it is you! Tis I, Ecgthow! I'm coming out, and I have a friend," he looks at the Old Man and smiles at him in reassurance.
    A rangy, yet to some familiar figure makes his way round the corner. A Norseman, clad in little but rags and carrying the marks, scars and bruises of several beatings. About all he has with him is a shortsword and a decaying breastplate held in his off hand.
    He surveys the group, "Well met indeed. You seem to have fared better than I since we parted."


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2005)

_For what its worth, Octar, Brioc and Ehldannis do recognize the apparition that appears before you.  I can't remember if Dhormium or Marcus interacted with him before he disapeared.  Let's assume they didn't unless someone wants to go back and check.  He's 6'5" and almost naked.  It would be difficult for someone to assume this disguise without magical aid.  Refer to the recruitment thread for a quick update on Ecgthow._


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2005)

Tullius relax and glance at Brioc. "You know him? Your friends are found in strange place, you know."


----------



## DrZombie (May 13, 2005)

*Brioc*

"Ecgtow? No, you"re not Ecgtow. You're cleaner, you don't smell half as bad and your clothes are of too fine quality to be Ecgtow.

Welcome back, old friend. I reckon you'll have quite a tale to tell. Even if we can only believe half of it."


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus considers the apparation before them. _Ecgthow_. They never actually crossed paths, although the others mentioned Ecgthow on numerous occasions. The man went mad, if Marcus remembers correctly. A cold shiver runs down Marcus' back. Not the most reassuring portent.

"For give the lack of warmth in my welcome Ecgthow, but this is a dark place rather full of unpleasant shadows of people who should be long dead. Its a long way from Sevastopol. How did you come to be here? And who is you friend?"


----------



## Barak (May 13, 2005)

Dhormium frowns, not really liking this new development, thinking that at best it will be an annoyance, and at worse a threath.  He goes to speak, then thinks better of it, and stays silent.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2005)

Octar recognises him, but is it really him. How did he ended up here, how did he survived the shadow, barely armed and armored and completly crazy, when the entire group had serious difficulty vanquishing them.

Is this another villainous idea of these forces of evil to trick us in lowering our guards to kill us more easily. 

Octar stays behind letting the other do the talking while he observes him carefully, trying to notice something that could reveal his true nature (good or bad).


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2005)

Behind Ecgthow's towering figure is an emaciated old man.  He has the 'beaten dog' look quite familiar to the party now, from their experience with the Grassus, the human slave they rescued from the gnolls.  In fact, this man could be Grassus' brother.  He's a bit older.  His once black hair is now mostly white.  He's missing numerous teeth, and his bony hands clench Ecgthow's mighty arm tightly.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 14, 2005)

Ehldannis exchanges a look with Brioc. _Could this truly be the Northman who fought with us against the Wendol so long ago? His bloodlust to destroy them saw him forsake our quest and yet now he returns against all odds._


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2005)

"I wanted to find you again; but I found only Orcs, pitiful wretches without the use of metal - much slaughter did I reave amongst them but they were very many and had giants amongst them, of a type I know but little about - and that from the skalds' tales. Their numbers were legion and I could not remain where I was."
    "So I rode on and ran into the dog-faced ones. They ambushed me with Fell Sorcery and put me to herding goats," he rubbed the swelling on the size of his head with a degree of satisfaction and says with pride, "I proved to be a very _bad_ goat herder."

     "This man was a thrall also; he led me too a disused secret door only I had the strength to open. We ascended in a cage device and ended up here."
     "I share no language with him. Perhaps one of you can communicate with him?"


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus laughs at Ecgthow's pride in his lack of accomplishment at goatherding. It doesn't take much to draw a link beteen it and the bruise on his face.

"We have met the dog faced ones as well. It seems we have another appointment with them, although I am not sure that they know it yet. As for the old man, we can only communicate with those like him with the aid of Ehldannis' sorcery.

"I am Marcus of the Roma. I joined the Brioc and the others at Sevastapol. However, I don't think our paths crossed."


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2005)

Tullius looks at the man who follows Ecgthow for a moment.

"My name is Tullius, and your story lack originality. It seems some kind of habit here. Slaugther by orcs, kidnapping by dog-heads, rescue by those..." he tells, pointing the group behind him. "In your case, you have done some the job it seems.

I suggest not to relax too much, those shadows may come back anytimes."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 17, 2005)

"If Ecthgow is going to travel with us once more then perhaps we should cloth and arm him with whatever he can spare. As for his companion, we can do little but clothe him for now. Once we complete our arrangement with the Sphinx perhaps we can return him to his folk.

What lies through the door you have just passed through Ecthgow? Do we need to investigate it?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 17, 2005)

"Some sort of lifting cage device in which we ascended and a bunch of skelatons. Of course I didn't have any light and was wandering blind til I heard your voices so there may be things I missed. I cared rather more about finding my way out then looking at where I was."


----------



## Barak (May 17, 2005)

Dhormium shakes his head at the wasted time.

"Regardless, I suggest we move on.  There are shadows about, and they do not seem intent on showing themselves at the moment.  But pretty soon my axe will cease to be effective against them, as will what little I was able to do about the strenght their fellows sapped.  And I suspect that _then_ they will show.  I would prefer not to be here then."


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2005)

"Good to have you back, you raving lunatic." Brioc says as he pats the norseman on the back. "Let us go ahead, and make a safe camp somewhere. There we can eat and rest, and you can tell us your story."


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus wonders if there is a place down in this dismal hole in the ground that you could call safe. But he agrees with the sentiment anyway.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2005)

While the other seems convinced of Dhormium identity, Octar stays sceptical. He follows the other without a word for now, but keeps an eye on Dhormium and his so called friend. 

He still have a hard time beleiving that those two could have survived in their state so long in here. Perhaps this place is only guarded by the shadowy creature, and if left undisturbed do not attack. 

_"Only time will tell"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2005)

*Through the secret door*

The party continues to talk softly as they advance through the passage from whence Ecgthow emerged.  The corridor winds north and ends in a large circular chamber full of skelletons scattered around the floor.  In the center of the room is a steel basket, large enough for several men.  Chains on top indicate it could perhaps be raised or lowered, just as Ecgthow had said.

The skelletons are of various types.  Many are human.  Some are not.  Brioc is able to identify many as gnolls, based on the many the party has slain.  Most skelletons show the remains of having worn armor and carried weapons, but almost all of these are rusted and useless.  Some of the skelletons appear to be of even stranger origin.  

It would take a few minutes to search the room.  There is also a closed door on the north wall.


----------



## DrZombie (May 18, 2005)

Brioc enters the room. He looks around carefully, half-convinced the skeletons will rise and attack. If they  fail to do so he will look a bit closer, trying to see if he can determine their cause of death.


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2005)

Tullius approach the pit and look down in it. "I would not even be surprise to see the Styx at the bottom of this pit. Well, if it is the case, we will be able to take a bath. I still have the smell of those dog-heads on me."

After that, he starts to scan the equipement of the skelleton, to see their fabric, if he can identify from which civilization or tribe it has been made, and if by luck, there would not be one usable enough for there new found friend, even if he doubt.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 18, 2005)

Ehldannis quickly mutters the arcane words of a spell and his eyes blaze with green light [cast _Detect Magic_]. He then methodically looks about the room, cautious to avoid coming too close to any of the skeletons.


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2005)

Ecgthow's gaze settles on the secret door he opened earlier, and inspects the mechanism to see if the other door opens in a similar way.

     "So, you know why I'm here. What are you looking for in this godsforsaken place?"


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus moves cautiously into the room. His eyes follow the chains up to the ceiling.*

ooc: lowered/raised up through the ceiling or down through the floor?

He takes a moment to look over the equipment.

"If we are going to be running into any more skeletons, I want something blunt, and heavy. 

"Well, not too heavy. I won't be able to lift it."

If needed, he will assist whoever on checking the door mechanisms, or do it himself if need be.

He leaves Ecgthow's question to Brioc.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2005)

Octar stays near the entrance on the lookout for anything that could sneak in by behind the group.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2005)

Searching the bodies, Tullius is unable to find any cloth remaining.  Nor is he historically knowledgable enough to place the weapons.  

The door on the north appears easy to open, as it is barred from the side the adventurers are on.

Rummaging through the detrius, Tullius does find several items which appear to have resisted the ravages of time.  A warhammer and a large sheild are dirty and dusty, but seem quite functional.  They are both made of a bluish metal.  The sheild is carved with an elephant-like creature with eight thick legs and a long wavy trunk.

The 'elevator' basket is hooked on top to a thick metal chain which ascends into a dark passage above.  There is a large lever in the basket.  The underside is not visible.

Dhormium:  [sblock]You recognize the metal as Adamantine.  You were not aware that anyone but dwarves could locate and work with this metal.  Yet the emblem on the shield represents nothing dwarvish that you can think of.[/sblock]

Ehldannis:  [sblock]You recognize the metal as Adamantine.  It is quite rare among elves, as only dwarves know of its locations and have developed the mastery to forge it.  The shield in particular would be of great interest in your homeland.  Ehldannis detects no magic in the area, other than that which he and his companions carry.  [/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2005)

Octar continue to keep watch as the other investigate the area. He tries to maintain a good view on the two newcommers.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2005)

Tullius hand the weapon and the shield to Ecgthow. "Here, so you'll be able to defend and protect yourself. Strange making, but seems to be in good condition. Must be of some quality if it hadn't rusted yet."


----------



## Barak (May 19, 2005)

Dhormium looks at the chain, and a frown comes upon his face.  He gets closer to it, and examines it further.  Finally he shakes his head, and turns away, looking at the rest of the room.

"I suggest we rest here, or at least attempt to.  Sure, the decor is not overly welcoming, but we are in no shape to go further, and this seems as good a place as any.  Come the morrow, I will do what I can to remediate to our weakness."


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2005)

"My thanks Tullius," Ecgthow takes the Warhammer and takes a few practice swings with it to get an idea of it's haft and weight. Now that he has slightly better light he also takes a look at the shortsword and breastplate he picked up to see what condition either are in.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Curious as to how far up it goes, Marcus peers cautiously up the shaft.

"Would be nice to see some sky again, even if it is just a glimpse," he mutters. "Crawling around in holes under the ground is fine for moles, and dwarves I suppose, Dhormium. I'm sure its lovely for dwarves. But its not my idea of a good time."

--- also says ---

"I don't think much of this place for resting. We have three entrances, the Gods only know what lies beyond two of them, and the third leads back to those damn shadows. Thats a lot of potential for problems.

"Ecgthow, have you seen anywhere else with fewer doors that would watching? If not, perhaps back where we started would be safer. Perhaps ..."

ooc: May be about 24-36 hours before I'm back, so thought I would get it up now.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2005)

"Why not going back to the room where we have found the magical aura through the wall, only one exit to watch." Tullius pauses and continu "No, that would make if someone show up, no way to escape. And after all, why caring to have only one exit when some of our opponents can pass through walls. There will be no safe room I think, at least as long as the three shadow we left are still roaming."


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2005)

"Shadows?" Ecgthow looks rather curious, though not exactly upset, "I didn't see anything when I came through here friend Tullius for I had no light. I know that at the bottom of that shaft you will find thralls and gnolls. The gnolls may yet have noticed our dissaperance and tracked us to the bottom so we would do well to beware their vengence."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 20, 2005)

"Be aware that the Hammer and Shield are of no little value. They have been forged from adamantine, a very rare and strong metal. Perhaps Dhormium can say more on where they may have originated, it is almost certain they are of Dwarven origin, as only they know the secrets of its mining and working.

If we are going to stop and rest I second Tullius's suggestion."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 20, 2005)

"Gnoll you say? I am not sure this is the best place to rest. Gnoll are usually fairly good at tracking their prey, so I wouldn't be surprised to see them appear at any time."

OOC Manzanita, I assume Octar already fought Gnoll in the past, Let me know if it's something Octar doesn't know.


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2005)

Marcus nods in agreement with Tullius, Ehldannis and Octar. He turns to Brioc to see what the decision will be.


----------



## Barak (May 20, 2005)

Dhormium looks slightly upset and preoccupied when he replis to two different stream of thoughts.

"Yes, they are adamantium.  But they are definitively not dwarven-made.  Although I also believed that only dwarves could work adamantium.  That is troubling.  As for the place where we would rest, I would insist on this one.  Yes, it has three points of entry, but like was pointed out, shadows care not about doors, and yet we do, so if we should have to retreat, this is the best room we have yet seen in which to rest, and I don't believe we are up to too much exploring at this point."


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2005)

"There is two advantage for this room: more than one exit and the elevator is here. If someon use it, we will see it long before he arrives here. Let's take some rest here. I just hope that exhaution from the shadow will pass with a good sleep."

Tullius looks around and adds "But we could just kick out all those skeleton. I'm not that found of having them next to me while I sleep after what I've seen today."


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

Brioc looks around,deciding. Let us clear out this room, with respect for the dead. Put them in the hallways, it will give us some warning if something corporeal enters this room. We'll sleep here, and keep watch two by two untill everyone is rested.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2005)

Octar not really needing rest right now, proposes himself for a few watch while the others rest. 

"If we are here to stay, I don't really need to rest so I will take a few rounds if you don't mind."


----------



## Velmont (May 21, 2005)

"Those shadows didn't miss me, I would gladly take some rest before doing my watch. But Ecgthow and his friend seems to have pass through more harder time, maybe they want to have some rest too, I could do the middle watch."

Says Tullius, while he give a quick look at the other passages to scan the area.


----------



## Barak (May 21, 2005)

Dhormium shrugs, and gives his opinion.

"It matters little to me, I'll take whatever watch is left after everyone decided.  With Clangeddin Silverbeard, Blessed be His name, on my side, I'll be in good shape for any watch."


----------



## doghead (May 22, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus is too tired to make an issue of it for once.

"I'll take which ever watch. Wake me when you need me."

With that he finds himself a corner and after a little food and water (if they have any) makes himself as comforable as possible and promptly falls asleep. Occassions mutterings and the odd strangled cry suggest its not an easy sleep.


----------



## Manzanita (May 23, 2005)

The party shoves the skelletons out into the corridor from whence they came, with much noise, as well as cobwebs and dirt on gauntlets.  Then they settle in for a rest.

Time is difficult to measure.  When the party is still, no other noise is heard.  The cavern is eerily silent.  There is no sound or motion.  

Mendicus is anxious.  "Brioc, sir, now that we lost our supply cache on the surface to orcs, we only have oil and torches for another day at most.  And food for only about 4 more days.  Perhaps we should rest in darkness."

_Different spell selection for the morrow?_


----------



## Wilphe (May 24, 2005)

Ecgthow grimaces, "The gnolls have supplies. Yes they do. And they are owed a reckoning."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Octar looks at the Mendicus with a severe look.

"Most of us don't see in the dark, I don't think it would be wise to rest with the light off. If we were attacked three quarter of the group would be useless. By the time we would lit our torches or lantern, most of us would be dead."

OOC Are some of our magical weapons creating light ?


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2005)

_None of the current weapons create light._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 1, 2005)

new spell selection emailed


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 1, 2005)

<zzzzzzzz>


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2005)

"Yes, sleeping with light will allow us to see our enemy coming, but they would more easily find we are here too. Does shadows can see in dark? I suppose so... I doubt they do sound while moving, so our only hope to spot them would be with lght... let's sleep with light, but that will mean we have to find some more tomorrow. Take a good night, tomorrow, we will have to hunt some dogs it seems."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2005)

Night, or whatever time period it is, passes uneventfully, for what its worth.  This part of the crypt is eerily silent.  Just when the man on watch is convinced he is hearing approaching footsteps, he realizes it is merely the regular breathing of his companions.

Eventually everyone awakes and feels somewhat refreshed, though no one knows what time of day it is.


----------



## Barak (Jun 1, 2005)

Dhormium, glad that the night passed without any probles due to the current condition of the group, walks a few feet away from the others after his morning ablutions.  Kneeling on the stone floor, he starts muttering under his breath, praying.



(OOC: Simply replace all 2nd and 3rd level spells with Lesser Restoration)


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 7, 2005)

Ecgthow wakes, apparently not especially bothered at sleeping on a cold floor.
       "What now then, stout companions?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus awakes, cold and stiff and grumpy. He feels like a wet rag that has been wrung out but left on the floor to dry damp.

He rolls to his feet with a soft groan and stretches out as best he can.

"So," he says quietly, "do we focus on finding this book that the sphinx wants or turn our attention to the gnolls and their little kingdom of horrors."

ooc: Manzanita: Has any of Marcus's strength returned? Does he have any oil left for his lantern? BTW, how does Mendicus know we lost our supplies on the surface? Were they missing the last time we went back to the camp? I need to reread the ic thread I think.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2005)

_Ability scores return at the rate of 1 pt per day.  Thus, come 'morning' Tullius is down 5 str, Marcus down 1, Dhormium down 2.

When last the party returned to their camp at the surface, after their foray into the tribesman village, they found their camp completely looted by what appeared to be orcs.  Thus the party now only has what it carries on its back.  Oil reservers per CS are 5 flasks with Eldhannis, and 3 with Marcus.  Each flask will burn for 6 hours, leaving, actually 48 hours of latern light left.  Mendicus has 2 torches left, each of which will only burn for 1 hour._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 7, 2005)

"I believe the Sphinx holds our only egress from these tunnels. Let us return what she seeks and see what else we might find..."

Ehldannis busies himself packing his spellbook away and readying himself to travel. "I will speak to our new friend and see what he can tell us, but I think getting out of these tunnels, re-equipping and returning this man to his people should be our top proirity."

The elf shoulders his pack and then goes through a finicky procedure of ordering his robes comfortably. He then strides over to the slave who has accompanied Ecthgow and begins gesturing expansively whilst his voice raises in a chant of arcane syllables. [casts _Tongues_] He then proceeds to speak with the man in his own tongue, enquiring about the mans life and knowledge of the caves, plugging him for any knowledge of the tombs and treasures within.


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus considers his remaining oil rations. _3 flasks*. That will last about ... less than a day._

After discussing the situation with the others, Marcus suggests that they work with just one lantern and keep the torches in reserve. Torches are often useful, he notes, for more than just light. He also suggests spreading the flasks around a bit, one with each person. _Just in case._

"I think we should focus on finding this book that the sphinx is looking for, then get the hell out of this hole in the ground. Perhaps its just the eternal darkness. Perhaps that shadow took more from me than just physical strength. But I am feeling battered and worn. I'm not sure I have the strength to face taking on the gnoll kingdom at this point."

ooc: Actually, I haven't been updating my CS vis-a-vis consumables, so I think 3 flasks is a very generous estimate.

Everything is gone? Horses? Weapons? The lot? Wow. Those weapons were Marcus's retirement fund. Bummer.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2005)

Tullius wakes up and starts to do some exercises. and stretching. Once done, he grabs his axe and do some movement with it, but they doesn't seem as fluid as usual. He put is at his belt and sits down, grabing his gladius that he starts to polish the pommel that represent Mars, god of war. He do this as Marcus starts to speak. He listen to him, continuing his task, but stop to reply to him.

"I would prefer to go for the Gnolls. I have a few thing to say to them. But I must tell that those shadows have sucken too much of my vitality. I still feels my axe heavy in my hand. That sickness is unatural, isn't anybody that would know a way to get rid of that. I mean, Ehldannis can summon fire and Dhormium can reinforce the muscles and enchant weapons, can't any of them be able to counter that effects?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2005)

Octar stay silents simply keeping an eye around. Ready for what he does best fight.

_"Fighting the Gnoll would be interesting but Marcus and Tullius don't seem strong enough to face them, let's see what the other decides."_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2005)

Ehldannis' spell cast, he begins to speak with the old man.  Both of them use the barking, yapping tongue of the gnolls.  

Ehldannis  [sblock]"I know nothing of this dark place!"  the old man whimpers.  "Where is the sun?  I know nothing of treasure or tombs here.  I only know the land of the beast-men...and the home where I once lived, long ago in the swamps.  I was a young man when I was taken by the dogmen.  Ever since I have labored in the land of the endless sun.  I heard their goats, make cheese from the milk.  Cook and clean for the cow-women.  Work in the fields for the lizard and dog men.  I've seen no treasure."[/sblock]


----------



## Barak (Jun 8, 2005)

Dhormium shakes his head sadly.

"I'm afraid I can do nothing at all to help with how you, or myself, for that matter, feel after encountering those shadows."

Grinning, he continues.

"Luckily, I'm a favored disciple of one who can, in fact, help.  Come here."


OOC : Cast Lesser restoration on Tullius and myself.


"Anyone else?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2005)

"Dhormium, don't be silly, it's just like if I was telling I don't know how to fight and it is my sword and axe who are doing all the job. True, they have made many wounds that my fist couldn't have done, but I weild it. I am not familiar with your belief, but your faith in your god and your wisdom on how to use your god's gift is not something to reject with the hand."


----------



## Barak (Jun 8, 2005)

Dhormium frowns, and shakes his head.

"It is not the same at all.  In your comparison example, -I- am the sword, and Clangeddin Silverbeard, Blessed be His name, bears me.  -He- could accomplish the same through any decent conduit.  I couldn't."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 9, 2005)

Octar smiles at Dhormium explanation of his powers. 

He silently think. _"Whatever you say my friend, as long as you can help us get out of here alive."_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2005)

Dhormium's spells return his own strength to normal.  Tullius is still down 1 pt.

_There are several directions the party could go.  They could try to descend the elevator.  There is the door on the north of the current room.  Thre is also a door the party passed some time ago, instead heading down the hallway and encountering the skelletons._

Mendicus seems nervous now, not holding a torch.  He edges closer to the lantern bearer, and holds his light crossbow with white-knuckled hands.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 9, 2005)

Ecgthow watchs, and listens, for what that is worth as Ehldannis converses with the old man, "Please give him my thanks, and tell him my name,". He smiles at the freed thrall.

    "Down leads us to nothing but gnolls, unless we missed something on the way up. I fret that we are too weak for them today, though my blood burns for vengence. Which of the other doors do you fancy we try?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2005)

"I'm still not convince by your words, but your magic work anyway. I could take a small troop now on my own!

For what to do now. I would really like to tells one or two words to the Gnoll, but first, I would prefer to make sure we left no one up here that could block our retreat."


----------



## Barak (Jun 9, 2005)

Dhormium stares at Tullius for a moment, then he grins and shakes his head.

"Just like a human to argue with someone about the provenance of their abilities, while knowing next to nothing about them, and being utterly convinced that they are in the right."

Looking at the rest of his companions, and hefting his own weapon, he finally nods his head.

"I believe Clangeddin Silverbeard, Blessed be His name, has allowed me to restore myself to full strenght.  Tullius, or anyone else, if you need more, let me know before we move on."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2005)

Tullius stares a second at Dhormium and only add. "Yeah."

As he ask his question, Tullius answer him "Well, I feel a bit of fatigue, but your power have given me back so much, I think by tommorow, I should be just nice, you might just save it for later, in case we fall on the three they had escaped yesterday."


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

"I've felt better, but I've felt worse also. Tullius is right. If you have more restorative magic, save it for in case we run into those shadows again."

Marcus notes Mendicus sliding closer. Marcus watches the loaded crossbow nervously.

"Mendicus. Take a deep breath try to relax before you shoot one of us."

Marcus grins at Mendicus. 

"If you would feel more comfortable carrying the lantern, you are welcome to."

If Mendicus wants it, Marcus passes the lantern to him.

"Lets go that way," Marcus says, indicating the door to the north. "We will more than likely have to return this way if we are going to honour our bargain with the sphinx."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2005)

Octar nods at Marcus when he mention their bargain with the sphinx and follows him down the corridor. He keeps his bow in hand.


----------



## Barak (Jun 14, 2005)

Dhormium smiles and nods his head.

"I prayed for guidance as for what we should do, and the first thing I saw after my prayers was your ugly mug, Marcus, so you must be the one to guide me today, I suppose.  Lead on."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2005)

Seeing Marcus and Octar taking the lead, Tullius draw his weapons and decide to let pass everyone and he close the march.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2005)

Brioc calls his wolf to his side and prepares to advance. He is content to let the others lead, contemplating the situation, and looking for solutions to their problems.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma*

Marcus snorts at Dhormium's little speach.

"Never met a decent Dwarven comedian yet," he mutters.

"Right then. This way shall we?"

Marcus sets off through the door to the north, moving cautiously and keeping his eyes and ears open. The bloody lantern casts grotesque shadows that seem to lurch across the rough walls. More than once Marcus catches sight of something in the corner of his eye that makes him think that real shadows have returned. Each time his stomach does a little summersault.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2005)

The door to the north is easily opened.  Beyond is the same dark silence.  In the lantern light, the party can see a long corridor opening East.  It is about 5 feet wide and continues some 100 feet.  About halfway down the length, Marcus feels the floor give way underneath him.  Only by dint of extraordinary reflexes does he avoid falling in.  The party does notice a brief ray of light eminate from under the pit cover before it closes again as Marcus lifts his foot.  The trap door covers about the middle 4 feet of the corridor, making it possible, though still somewhat dangerous, to edge around it and continue.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2005)

Tullius make his way up to the front.

"You have good reflexe, Marcus." he  inspects a moment the ground and adds  "I would like to know what that light was. Octar, Marcus, can you grab my arms, I'll trigger the trap again, but I wouldn't like to fall."

If the two others accept, he will put one feet on the trap and slowly add weight on it and pull back as soon as the trap open, with his friend's help. He will then try to see where the light was coming from.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2005)

Octar approaches Tullius and gives him his arm.

"Go ahead, I will hold you tight"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2005)

With a little ingenuity, the party is able to prop open the trap door.  Far below is a green world, lit by some unseen light.  The party can see green fields, and animals the size of insects, small thatched round huts, large leafy trees, and a palace of indeterminate size.  Ecgthow, after looking for a time, can identify where he stayed among the huts and goat fields.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2005)

"By Mars, what was all that?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 15, 2005)

"Fascinating, a whole world existing deep underground.... I wonder how it is lit?.... or how many live there?... wondrous, truly wondrous." With a wrench the elf pulls himself away from the view. "Perhaps after we have finished our quest we can find cause to journey below, but for now let us push on."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 15, 2005)

"Yes, let us proceed. And don't forget, it might be a nice green world, but it is filled with Gnolls who kept our friend enslaved. Onwards we go."


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus agrees with the others on this one.

He works his way past the trap and continues cautiously down the corridor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Octar looks at the underground world with amazement. As Marcus steps forwards he says. 

"Aren't you all curious to see what lie beneath our feet. I don't know why but I have a strong feeling that our business with the sphinx probably has a lot to do with this world"

Octar not used to talk that much look around him to see the other reaction.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2005)

The party edges cautiously around the pit, and continues down the corridor.  It turns sharply South at the end, continuing 15 feet or so, before emptying out into a room.  On the party's right, there is a closed door, before the hallway ends.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2005)

Ecgthow sticks close to Brioc and closer to the old man. As the trapdoor opens he takes a look down, emitting a low gutteral curse as he realizes just where he has been, "Should we continue down we might find ourselves at the very roots of the world tree," he gathers spittle in his mouth and marks out a gnoll like dot beneath before letting his contempt fly forth.

     "Hopefully that'll hit one of the bastards square on his stinky furry head."

     He makes his way round gingerly, taking great care to make sure the old man does not fall and takes up a postion behind Brioc.
      "Perhaps we should rig up a rope over that door? Or at least mark it? Does someone have some pitons? I would not like to be retreating in a hurry over that abyss and we do not know what is through this door."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

Ecgthow waits by Brioc, "I'd think you should know, I've throughly searched this corridor and there is no sign of any book. Perhaps we might want to take a look at the door?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 23, 2005)

"*You're certain there is no hidden door? Odd. We'll try the door then*." Brioc says. "*Everybody ready?"*

OOC:I have no clue who the rogue is. If noone volunteers Brioc will look for traps and open the door.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

"I didn't say that there wasn't a secret door, just that there isn't a book out here. I'll take a look, about for one though,"
    the norseman drops to his knees and begins examining the floor for more trapdoors before taking a look at the end of the hallway and the walls.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2005)

Tullius inspects the walls, moving foward up to the door. Once he get there, if no one have inspected the door, he will do so.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 23, 2005)

The group proceeds carefully, but discovers no more trap doors.

As they inspect the door, they can't help seeing into the large room beyond.  It extends beyond the range of torchlight, and seems to be a vaulted hall, with two rolls of stone pillars supporting  the ceiling.

The door to the right of the entrance to the large room is old, but still firmly locked.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Octar turns towards the large rooms hopping to discern something in the weak light of the torch.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 24, 2005)

*Brioc*

Brioc carefully follows, his scimitar drawn. He holds his wolf carefully by his side. He stops and inspects the old door, looking for runes or other scriptures.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2005)

The door is unmarked.  In the room, the party strains their eyes.  Ehldannis thinks he sees scattered bones of skelletons lying about the floor nearer at the edge of the light.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 25, 2005)

An involuntary shiver hits Ehldannis as he peers ahead. "The dead lie ahead, and I have the horrible feeling that they will not be restful. I am beginning to like these catacombs less and less. If not foul necromancy then we will at least have to contend with something that has slain many in the room ahead, let us proceed with caution."

Ehldannis will let himself be overtaken by his companions as they file into the room and seek the solace of magic, going into a boldly intoned ritual. Thirty feet into the room a sickly orange circle of light opens up, accompanied by the whiff of sulphur and out strides the figure of a black wolf. [casts _Summon Monster II_]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2005)

Tullius open slowly the door. "Can a torch bearer be near me, I want to see our shadow friend coming." and he cautiosly enter the room, going instinctively with silent step, even knowing that his companion make too much noise.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 26, 2005)

Octar approaches the door covering Tullius as he enters the door. Octar keep an eye on the inside of the room ready to shot at anything that would appears in the shadow.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2005)

The party's attention turns to the large room.  Ehldannis' wolf paces about, using its darkvision to explore, searching for enemies.  It finds none, however, and soon vanishes into the same puff of black smoke from which it appeared.  This great hall is lined with jet black stone.  The walls, ceiling, floors and pillars are all intensely black.  The entire hall also seems to be under a spell of silence, as no noises can be heard or made once the room is entered.  The bones are ancient.  Crumbled, useless weapons and armor are scattered among the them.  Perhaps there was once other things in this hall, but by now, they all seem to have crumbled to dust.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2005)

"Seems to have nothing here... but thinking of it, havn't we turn in circle. I count four turn to the right... Isn't here that the shadow should have fleed, or we are now north of the circle room?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma (the rogue)*

Marcus, having no real head for directions underground, takes a while to work out what Tullius means. It finally dawns on him.

He returns his attention to the room, moving cautiously forwards. As well as the usual traps, doors, monsters, he keeps any eye out for any blunt weapons he may be able to use.

ooc: * Search +8 * Spot +6 * Listen +6


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2005)

The large room is empty of valuables.  There are various pieces of detrius lying about, perhaps smashed in the distant past, or simply crumbled to dust.  The door in the south leads back to a hallway where the party has been before.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2005)

"*Well*?" Brioc says. "*Does anybody have any idea of where to go next? Backing up to the elevator room and go up?"*


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

"We still doesn't know how to reach the place where we have detected some magic. And we don't have what the sphynx asked for. Or we have miss some hidden door, or all of this will be found down there. Now that we are sure we don't leave anyone in our back, I think we could go down."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 30, 2005)

"If we head out of this room and across the original shaft we descended from the sphinx there is still one door we have not explored. Although it points to the opposite direction of where I sensed the magic auras, it is still the closest place to it. I suggest we investigate there first."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

Tullius pause a moment, thinking about it. "True, I was forgetting that door. So let's go see what lies behind. I don't want to see our way back here bock by what can be in there."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2005)

*Brioc*

"Thank you, friends. Let us move, and end this, because I miss the open skies above me and the sweet shine of the Sun in my face."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2005)

The party traces returns through the large circular room and to the door left unexplored.  The only noise they hear is that of their own make.  This place is eerily quiet.  The door itself is bolted shut from their side, evidently preventing whatever is beyond from escaping.  The wooden bolts are old, and don't appear strong.  No sound emerges from behind the door.

Marcus' lantern sheds the only light.  It is approaching mid-morning.


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus couldn't agree more with Brioc. The faster they are out of here the better. But seeing as they have started this, it makes sense to see it done properly.

But he doesn't like the look of the door. Or more particularly, the idea that it is bolted from the outside. The fact that what ever is inside is surely dead by now is less comforting than it would normally be.

"I don't like this even more than I don't like this place in general. If I am going to open this door, can someone take the lantern. I want to be able to move quickly. And if we are going to open this door, we should be prepare for something unpleasant _before_ doing so."

ooc: An Update.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 7, 2005)

"Agreed", the elf wizard nervously mutters under his breath. He steps back from his companions to give himself a little space an quickly intones a sequence of arcane phrases. A glimmering wall of light takes form in front off him and the elf seems to grow in confidence and stature behind its protection. [casts _Shield_]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2005)

Tullius moves next to Marcus. "Once the door open, leave me some place to your side. I don't want you to have all the fun. And at the same time, I'll cover one of your flank, and you one of mine. Octar, you think you'll be able to cover us with your arrows without finding one in my back?"

As Tullius stares at the door, he adds "One thing is good about bolted door. Whatever is behind must not be some spectral things like those shadows. Weapons should come more handy..."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Octar subtley smiles at Tulius remark. 

"I don't know, I will do my best" he answers, making a big wink. He immediatly gets his attention back on the door and ready his bow. 

_"Whatever is behind that door better be friendly or else"_ He thinks as the other open the door.


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2005)

*Marcus of the Roma.*

Marcus grins at Tullius.

"Right."

As no one has offered to take the lantern, Marcus decides to keep it.

"But I think Brioc or Dhormium should take the other flank if I am going to keep the lantern and provide you with light."

When everyone is in position, Marcus pulls back the bolt and opens the door. He keeps out of the way at first, allowing the first two to enter before following himself. Once inside, he will move to where he can provide the others with light, while staying out of Octar's line of sight.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 12, 2005)

_Please see OOC thread  for game comment._


----------

